# Griggs Wednesday Night Bass Tournaments - Cancelled



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

After much thought, John and I have decided not to run our Wednesday evening bass tournaments on Griggs Reservoir this year.

The reason we started running the Wednesday tournament last year was due to popular demand from everyone because of frustrations with the way the Tuesday evening tournament was being run. So we stepped up and ran the tournament the proper way: 100% payback, printed rules, fair rules, and friendly attitudes. The tournaments were a total success, reaching approximately 30 boats during the peak of summer.

This year Chuck Guyer (Reelmanly) and Bill Foster (Nitro Rider) have stepped up to the plate and have decided to take over the Tuesday night tournament. I spoke with Chuck and he has promised to run a fair and transparent tournament. They will be paying back 100%, will obtain permits, and will have written rules.

Because I do not see the need to have 2 weeknight tournaments, back to back, on Griggs, I will discontinue our Wednesday Night Tournament, and will defer to Chuck and Bill's. I encourage all of the guys who fished Wednesdays last year to fish Chuck and Bill's Tuesday nighter. It will be a great time.

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike, you and John did a fantastic job, and if you ever decide to host a tournament anywhere I will be one of the first on board. Hopefully you guys will do a few opens or something during the weeks when there are not many weekend tournaments 

I am going to try to make as many Tuesday nighters as possible. I know Chuck fishes a lot of tournaments and will do a great job running one as well.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

You guys should do one on Alum. The after work tournies there are too much money.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to redirect the thread . But I wouldn't go as far as to say that the week night tournaments at Alum are to much money. They are set up as a team format. The cost is $35 per 2 man team. To fish the Griggs events it is still $30 per 2 man team.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

You're right, but if you fish solo it's still $35 vs. $15.

I definately like fishing tournies, like yours, when the pots are high. But on the flipside when you're partner bails on you or you want to fish solo, these are a great inexpensive pot tournament. Something to think about?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I know what you mean about fishing alone. I have thought about starting a tourny trail for just boaters the last couple years. Maybe some day it will happen.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

That would be sweet!!


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Delaware on Wed are single tournments . In the past they were anyway , if Dirk is going to run them this year .


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for the head up. I live close to Howard Rd, so Delaware after work would be not to bad. 

What time of the year does he normally start these? Do they start at 5 pm? I fished the ABA a few years back with Dirk, he can really wack them at Delaware.


----------

